

Maps That Never Happened - zvanness
http://www.vox.com/2014/12/12/7377541/maps-that-never-happened

======
arethuza
I can add these ones.

A plan for a motorway round the centre of Edinburgh:

[http://www.gcat.org.uk/blog/?tag=edinburgh-
motorways](http://www.gcat.org.uk/blog/?tag=edinburgh-motorways)

Churchill's _Operation Unthinkable_ for an attack on the Soviet armies in
Eastern Europe by Western forces in the aftermath of WW2:

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Operation_Unthinkable](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Operation_Unthinkable)

------
agumonkey
On a smaller scale in the town next mine lies a very large roundabout that I
took as an urban design wart. Recently I accidentally learned [1] that it was
built to fill the hole left for a national road exchanger. The national road
project never completed due to public resistance.

[1] partially thanks to wikipedia

~~~
Stratoscope
Mind mentioning the town? It would be interesting to see what this looks like
from the air.

~~~
agumonkey
[https://www.google.fr/maps/place/Clichy-sous-
Bois/@48.904794...](https://www.google.fr/maps/place/Clichy-sous-
Bois/@48.9047942,2.5487651,256m/data=!3m1!1e3!4m2!3m1!1s0x47e613dc885d9ea7:0x40b82c3688b3c20)

The actual roundabout is average, but you can see an outer ring. Few years ago
there were no buildings around it, it was raw grass. It was planned mid 60s,
with the whole large scale urban projects craze. Here some original layouts
[http://imgur.com/a/ogD1V#0](http://imgur.com/a/ogD1V#0)

